# Off-duty holster for police officer



## Drjordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm almost out of the academy. I'm looking to buy an off-duty holster. Most of the time, I wear jeans or khakis with a button-up shirt. I thought I'd buy a shoulder holster so I can tuck my shirt in, but I've heard that they are not very comfortable and don't conceal the gun very well.

I don't think I would like an IWB holster. Galco makes a holster called a concealment holster (or something like that) that goes outside the pants; Galco and Gould & Goodrich makes a small of the back holster that also goes outside the pants. Should I just get one of those and leave my shirt untucked? 

Any advice? Also, what brand? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shoulder holsters are OK if you are wearing a coat over them. I don't like IWB even though I use one sometimes. They conseal well with the shirt out but get irratating to me. I use a belt slider OWB with my shirt out. I live in Florida and wear shorts and a short slevee shirt the year around. The couple of paddle holsters I have had move around to much for me. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There's a ton of brands out there and, like guns, everyone has their preferences. I will suggest avoid SOB carry. If you do have to draw, you're sweeping yourself and others to get the gun into play. Also, your arm is put in a very weak position mechanically if you're struggling with someone as you're attempting to draw. Strong side, IWB is my personal preference.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It depends to some extent on what you plan on carrying. A snubby will fit in a pocket holster but an XD tactical sure won't. Give us a hint as to what you want to carry.

:smt1099


----------



## Drjordan (Dec 12, 2007)

TOF said:


> It depends to some extent on what you plan on carrying. A snubby will fit in a pocket holster but an XD tactical sure won't. Give us a hint as to what you want to carry.
> 
> :smt1099


Well, I own a Taurus PT911; but my service issue is a Glock 17, so I'll buy and carry a Glock 26 off-duty.

Thanks again.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Glocks have to be one of the easiest guns to find acessories for. It shouldn't be too difficult. Find out what the requirements for your agency are. Some insist that it have a retaining device, or thumb break for safety.
You say that you like to tuck your shirt. There are several brands of I.W.B. holsters that are "tuckable". The shirt tucks between the belt clip and the holster pouch.
Here's a tuckable from Galco: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterT3.asp?ProductID=2577&CatalogID=7


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Check out Crossbreed, and Highnoon Both make nice tuckable IWB holsters. Also make sure to visit Mitch Rosen He also makes some really nice IWB and OWB holsters. There's also galco (see link at top), and Don Hume I hope this doesn't confuse you, but at least it should keep you busy for a while:smt083


----------

